# 1970's Lip Watch?



## samo76 (May 29, 2015)

Hi there, wondering if anyone is able to help me identify this lip watch.

I won it at an auction and really like the retro feel to the watch. Searched and researched for more specific details on it but can find none, hoping one of you kind folks will be able to shed some more light on it.

Thanks for reading and for your replies!


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

If you can show us a picture of the movement, that might help us provide any more information.

At this point, I can tell you that Lip was a French watch manufacturer (there is a Lip company today, but it's basically unrelated except in name to the one that made your watch), your specimen looks to be in a chrome-plated case with a stainless back, and I'm guessing it's manual wind - you've already sussed that it's likely from the 70s based on the style.


----------



## samo76 (May 29, 2015)

Hi, thanks for your reply and the information provided. Yes you are right the watch is a manual wind, I will have to look out my case opening tool and get back to you with a photo of the movement.

Thanks


----------



## samo76 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi

I have two lips! :biggrin: , Both are identical models though one has had a hard life and the other was like new old stock when I bought it!!



















I think Lip were most famous for producing some zany watches that were D shaped and had brightly coloured ball winding crowns!! :wacko:

John :smile:


----------



## samo76 (May 29, 2015)

Awesome John, thanks for the pictures.

i have seen the off the wall watches they produced, I would quite like one myself.


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

> Hi
> 
> I have two lips! :biggrin: , Both are identical models though one has had a hard life and the other was like new old stock when I bought it!!
> 
> ...


 You're talking about the Roger Tallon designed watches ... they're great!


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

PDXWatchCollector said:


> > Hi
> >
> > I have two lips! :biggrin: , Both are identical models though one has had a hard life and the other was like new old stock when I bought it!!
> >
> ...


Many thanks for that!

I'd forgotten the designers name!, I've read anything about them in years but when 'Lip' was posted, the watches popped back into my head!! :biggrin:

Regards, John :smile:


----------

